# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Кто кому нравиться из форумчан?)

## Scream

Сабж.

очень интерестно)

пс: надеюсь эта тема будет позитивно на всех влиять).

----------


## Stas

Я ни к кому из форумчан негатива не испытываю. В последнее время тут вообще тихо и мирно... как на... ну не важно.

----------


## Andrew

ЭЭээ....Ну KnizhNa жалб ушла....я к ней испытывал позитив...
Ээээ.....Ну Wolf испытываю тока негатив...  :Frown:

----------


## TUSKA

А я люблю ВСЕХ!ВСЕХ!
Светлый Ангел-наше Солнышко!
Фризер 2007-умница и не зануда.Очень интересные посты,оригинальные ходы в играх.
Княжна-гордая девочка,умные мысли.Жаль,что ушла.
Висельник-умные,даже очень,мысли,никаких глупых постов.Сложная судьба и слишком молодой возраст.
Волк-одиночка-славное,милое КИРОВСКОЕ чудышко!Красивый и умница,открытое сердечко,готовность помочь в любой ситуации,дружеские руки,сильная воля.Забери меня домой...
Вия-маленький пушистый ласковый котёнок.Чмоки.
Агата-сильная личность,самоуважение,соблюдает границы.
Свобода-знает,чего хочет.Ценит то,что имеет.Знает ответы на многие вопросы.
Бритни Булгакова.Зайка!  :Big Grin:  С ней бы я пошла в разведку.
Таурены.Самая-самая красивая молодая пара!И любовь,и поддержка,и силы,и нежность-есть у них!
Blooddrakon-Умница в смысле интеллекта,доброта,открытые взгляд и сердце.А ещё красавец.
Agains-Очень сильный человек,ценит дружбу и любовь.И умеет дружить и любить.Лёгкий на подъём,без комплексов.
Hvis Lyset Tar Oss-устойчивый и надёжный,можно положиться.Нежный,беззащитный,доверчивый(простите все,но мне довелось это увидеть).Весёлый,открытый.
Plaksivaya_tryapka-обстоятельный и серъёзный.Не бросает слов на ветер.А ещё не пьёт.И совсем не плаксивый.
Betta-очень эмоциальная,открытая и незамплексованная.Много сил,тянется к солнцу.Красавица.
Туска- :lol:

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
Спасибо.
Я тож всех люблю)))),А тех кого нелюблю - терплю, но их обычно бысто банят(((

----------


## Andrew

Мда........ну.....ээээ.....
Короче я вас тоже всех люблю, но.....
Вот насчет Вии и Вульфа..... :shock: ....ну не заметил я в них....хорошего.....вы уж меня извините....

А меня тут все игнорят в основном да?


"А тех кого нелюблю - терплю, но их обычно бысто банят((("



Ты меня терпел да? Ну прости ради Бога....Ну забанили....да.....но я в твой адрес ничего плохого не написал....

----------


## Freezer2007

*Andrew*
да не походу, не про тебя, их до тебя забанили, насовсем)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Andrew

ээ.......Короче вы мне все нравитесь кроме: Вия и Вулф :shock: 

Очень уважаю: Волка-Одиночку.... 8)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Andrew* пасиб, за что же это? тебе тоже респект за идею в которую веришь.

*Freezer2007* тебе большая уважуха, если хочешь что то сделать, то что нравится, то сделай это! (про стихи)

*TUSKA* золотце, когда же станешь ценить себя так же как и нас?

*Агата* хорощая творческая девушка.

*Светлый Ангел* красавица, жизнерадостная, готовая всегда всем помочь!

*Вия* радуйся юности пока она у тебя есть. 

*Boyard* сопрт, это то что у тебя внутри! не бросай свое дело. Ты молодец!

*stre10k* умный парень, во многом разбирается. Респект!

негатива ни к кому нет!

----------


## TUSKA

> TUSKA золотце, когда же станешь ценить себя так же как и нас?


 Никогда.

----------


## wwwww

Мне кажется тему надо было озаглавить:" Кто кому доверяет", или 
"Кто кого поддерживает".Но не важно.
*NamelessChild* ты тоже знаешь как я к тебе отношусь.

----------


## Вия

это очень хорошие люди...
Freezer2007-добрый,заботливый,умный человечек.
TUSKA-мы тебя любим!)))ты внимательная ко всем.спасибо тебе)))
Wolf-надежный друг.
Boyard-разумный,простой...
stre10k-судя по постам умный,разумно оценивает ситуации,дает хорошие советы.
Агата-молодчинка!)))
Волк Одиночка-не парься с учебой.все у тебя получится :Wink: 
Светлый Ангел-добрая,позитивная,отзывчивая.)))
phyMrut-наша басистка.)симпотичная,музыкальная.)))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Я - дамочка любвиобильная, всех люблю, НО каждого за отдельно взятый, индивидуальный набор качеств!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beata

Да-да-да, все молодцы, всех люблю!!! Каждый человек здесь отличается умом и сообразительностью)

P.S. интересная тема, автор! А тебе кто нравится?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

я вас вообще люблю. а знаете за что? за то, что с вами просто можно поговорить, вам можно высказаться, с вами можно поспорить. знаете, я вот подумала, мы ведь все ... братья-сестры  :Smile:  по оружию и по несчастью (здесь должна быть печальная улыбочка , просто че-т я не вижу такого смайлика). я даже с Висельником бы сейчас поспорила бы о чем-нидь  :Big Grin:  

всем, кто обо мне вспомнил,заметил мои посты на этом форуме - спасибо=)

*TUSKA*, ой ну какя же ты дурилка! :? когда ж эта дурь у тебя из башки вылетит? знаешь, ты можешь относиться к себе как угодно, но есть люди , которые тебя любят! вот тмак то!



> А тех кого нелюблю - терплю, но их обычно бысто банят(((


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  поняна!  :Big Grin:  


ну а те, кто мне наиболее близок по разуму:*Бритни Булгакова*,
*TUSKA*,
*Freezer2007*,
*Beata*,
*Вия*, Психомрут и Даво

всем, спасибо, что вы есть

----------


## Freezer2007

Во, блин, все к словам придрались :?

----------


## Агата

> Во, блин, все к словам придрались 
> _________________


 да ты чаво?! эт же так - ну   :Big Grin:  .воот  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*
кстати, у тя миленькая аватарочка!  :Smile:

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

Scream. Freezer2007. Wolf ( зря вы на него, оч хороший человек.)

----------


## Агата

Свобода , MATARIEL, MeiLi....

----------


## Агата

Regiss

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Психоделика

Агата, Nameless Child, Коба, Волк-Одиночка...ну вот наверно
а вообще выделить сложно кого-нить ибо все очнеьв нимательны, нет каких-то злых тупых людей которые не поймут и начнут опускать автора поста

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

gabo klassnii 4el ewe fallen i ron hotia ego nirazu ne videl

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Габо

Ух ты, меня ещё кто-то помнит. *NamelessChild*, *Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, не спешите с выводами))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Габо

*NamelessChild*, сомневался, когда увидел пряник в твоей руке. Колебался, когда увидел самовар у тебя на кухне. Поверил, когда увидел ТТ у тебя на поясе))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Fan

беспричинные симпатии просто так к *Hvis Lyset Tar Oss.* 
наверное ник навевает дух Варга. 
TUSKA. просто тоже беспричинно.
помню её, старый участник. милый добрый человек.

на форум ваш редко заглядываю. но как ни загляну - постоянная смена поколений.

----------


## alonely

My darling, *NamelessChild*.

И Slipknot..

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Видел тут *Vomited Anal Tract* - просто отличный ник, так держать :twisted: 
Ну и *NamelessChild* нравится  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## ER

*NamelessChild* - 5 баллофф.
*CorpseGrinder* - добрый отзывчивый человек (из его слов), только будь поаккуратней со своим чОрным юмором.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

напишу про старое поколение тогда:

*Anubis* , хорошие рассудительные посты пишет.
*Светлый ангел*, хорошая позитивная девушка.
*TUSKA*, самокритичная ранимая девушка.
*Fallen angel*, добротный парень.

----------


## tventin2

Странно, но *Kler*

----------


## Betta

Вообще я довольно миролюбивый человек,поэтому стараюсь ко всем относиться положительно...правда есть люди , которые иногда раздражают :lol: 
Не хочу ни кого выделять,но раз уж такая тема...Из тех кого не видела,больше всего радуют во эти люди:

*NamelessChild*
*alonely*
*Spirit_of_autumn*
*Агата*
*L*
*Freezer2007*

----------


## ER

> правда есть люди , которые иногда раздражают


 выкладывай уж на чистоту.
Вот я, лично, "прикипела" к Fix Control. ЛУБЛУ его без памяти с первого взгляда на пост.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fix Control

*ER*
Ты мне тоже "понравилась". Постепенно. С каждым твоим сообщением. 

Короче, хватит меня ненавидитеть. Мою темку с наивным названием "Объясните побольше" закрыли (Светлый англе это сделал). Осталась лишь тема "Я снимаю фильм про суицид". В подходящем разделе "Творчество". И я не брал и не буду брать жизнь самоубийц, а также не буду корыстно в рассказе про суицид - "Назад пути нет" писать сообщение их / отрывки.
Просто это, сайт, где можно больше узнать о суициде. Да и о своей книге и фильме рассказать

----------


## ER

Ладно, мир? Что-то я перестаралась...

----------


## Fix Control

*ER*
Мир!   :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## blooddrakon

Из тех кого лично не встречал могу выделить таких людей как *NoName*, *Римма*,  *fucka rolla*, жаль что они давно не появляются но надеюсь что ними все в порядке. Еще добавлю *Kranston* и *Freezer2007*. 



> правда есть люди , которые иногда раздражают Laughing


 Была идея создать ради интереса тему "Кто из форумчан вам НЕ нравится ?"  но боюсь даже представить что тогда начнется, причем немало "камней" полетит лично в меня   :lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

*blooddrakon*
а мне наоборот, кажется что лучше знать своего недруга в лицо, возможно именно этот человек может сказать правду и подтолкунуть к изменению в лучшую сторону. те кто испытывают симпатию не могут быть обьективны

----------


## Anubis

Тема какая-то провокационная, ежели кого не вспомнишь - обидятся :wink:  В общем-то у меня доброжелательно отношение к большинству форумчан, явно неадекватные личности тут не задерживаются, хотя распинаться в какой-то своей особой любви к собравшимся тут не буду, поскольку это, как и у большинства из нас, несколько..эээ...как бы это пополиткорректнее выразицца... не в полной мере соответсвует действительности))

----------


## TUSKA

Sonata Nebo
Riogo
Olmeka
из тех,о которых не писала раньше.
+Розмарин.Пости нас. :cry: 
Ну и конечно,Maximillian!!!Спасибо тебе за всё.И за утро,хоть я была против.
Если судить по постам тех,с кем напрямую не общалась-Fucka rolla,NamelessChild,NoNaMe,Fan.
Спасибо,что вы есть.
Те,с кем виделись лично,и так знают,как я к ним отношусь.

----------


## Slipknot

да. действительно) тема довольно провакационная. 
и действительно-сложно сказать кто тут больше нравится. в каждый период времени, нравится определенный человек. Лично я испытываю чувства симпатии ко всем. Нет ярко выраженный негативных эмоций к кому либо. Есть большая симпатия к кому то из форумчан, но сказать к кому именно не могу, ибо-вдруг кто то обидется, что его не назвали. И вдруг-кто то надеется, то его тут назовут. Посему-выражаю свое Уважение К Каждому из вас. К Каждому, с кем я хоть раз пересекалась  в каких либо темах. как сказал*Anubis*, неадыкваты тут не задерживаются, а остальные-все Личности. И все заслуживают Уважения. ВОбщем-все с кем пересекалась-Респект вам, и уважуха.

----------


## stre10k

встретил себя два раза и расцениваю это за успех. Большое спасибо за доверие и т.п... жаль, что чаще раза в неделю здесь не могу появляться.

В данном контексте могу отметить следующих людей: Хвис, НеймлессChild, L, Волк-одиночка и Вия.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Почему неожиданно? По-моему всё как раз и понятно.
Везуха тебе, кто б меня вспомнил)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Slipknot

*alonely*
спасибо. после второго просмотра я и себя нашла. честно-заметила не сразу. просто потому что не ожидала. ) неожиданно.

----------


## Агата

*ER*, да ты тут совсем недавно потому что =) пройдет время и ты сростешься с форумом. тока даже не знаю, хорошо это ли, плохо?...

блин, мне себя что ль поискать  :Big Grin:  посты *stre10k*,*NamelessChild* и *Slipknot* вдохновлеяют на это :wink:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Все правельно - йа маньяг - меня никто не любит, зато я всех кушать люблю :lol:

----------


## ER

*CorpseGrinder*, я тебя боюсь

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> В данном контексте могу отметить следующих людей: Хвис, НеймлессChild, L, Волк-одиночка и Вия.


 хорошо что ты меня помнишь

----------


## Slipknot

*CorpseGrinder*
да лан тебе) мне ты нравишься)) да честно. мне тут многие нравятся). *Агата*и ты тоже)) далеко искать не придется)) кстати, агата, я тебя вида )) так что можешь точно искать-зная результат-ты себя найдешь)) 
Да все у нас хорошие. по своему..).. 
вот чего я и боялась)..люди заходят-не видят себя.. в перечисленных-и расстраиваются   :Frown:   .

----------


## ER

Ох, вас фффсех ЛУБЛУ!!! (я это говорю пока настроение хорошее)

----------


## MATARIEL

> Тема какая-то провокационная, ежели кого не вспомнишь - обидятся


 


> люди заходят-не видят себя.. в перечисленных-и расстраиваются


 Да лана...) я не растроился))) хоть и видел себя один раз.... спасибо Агате, ты мне тоже нравишься))
*обидившись ушел в темный угол*)

----------


## Вия

народ))тема супер,просто когда она создавалась вас возможно здесь еще не было или были...ненаю в опшем))я перечислила в своём том посте тех кто был со мной в то время/может поколение))сейчас я могу отметить slipknot,matariell,hvis lyset tar oss,blackblood.лично не знакома но нравятся их мысли namelessChild,blooddrakon,betta,anubis.

----------


## Сибиряк

Я на форуме недавно.Нравятся все с кем встречался лично.

----------


## TUSKA

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Я тебя  помню.Знаешь,о чём я мечтаю?Увидеть тебя в метро-я каждый раз по пути на работу проезжаю твою станцию.И не вижу.А жаль.
*MATARIEL*
ты мне нравишься всё больше.Интересная раскрывается личность-с каждым постом всё любопытнее изучать тебя.Спасибо за добрые слова

*Slipknot*
а ты красавица.Мало знаю о тебе,почти не пересекались,но первым делом-огромное спасибо за поддержку в Дневнике.
*NamelessChild*
я о тебе тоже писала. :lol:

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
ну как же..собрата художника) уважаю)) 
*TUSKA*
Я много ваших сообщений читала. Посему считаю-вы достойный человек. хотя таковым себя и не считаете, переубедить, к сожалению, вас никак нельзя. Со временем) может) больше и обо мне узнаете. 
И надеюсь-к себе будете благосклоннее относится. Ибо есть за что. 
за комплимент-спасибо. 
*Вия*
 :Smile:

----------


## alonely

*Slipknot*

Тебе спасибо. Симпатия приятное чувство. 
Мы с тобой хоть и не пересекались в темах, но ты мне нравишься, правда. И фотки тоже. И слова. И всё в целом...

----------


## MATARIEL

Гм... пришло и мое время отписаться)))

*Slipknot* - спасибо...) тоже нравиться как ты рисуешь...) любил немного эту группу))) сильная личность.
*TUSKA* - ранимая... а точнее израненная... но свет в тебе есть...)
*Вия* - запомнилась сразу... своими темами, очень интересные.. чувствуется боль и спрятанная теплота...
*alonely* - аватарки понравились))) хороший человек... сразу почувствовал в ней какую то грусть... но не темную и поглощающую, а какую то светлую и теплую...)
*NamelessChild* - как то мало общался... но знакомое чувство меня посещает... что то ранимое, но окрепшее и имеющее большие силы для жизни...
*Freezer2007* - с аватарками жжешь)))) хорошие темы для разговора создаешь... порой видна какая то легкость в разговорах...
*Wasabi-san* - анимешник... все этим сказано ^__^
*WICKED* - мудрые вещи пишет...
*MeiLi* - светлый и добрый человек...
Эх... всех и не вспомню...)))
Ну конечно еще *Агата*, *Spirit_of_autumn* и *Свобода*, но они все сами знают...=)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Спасибо тебе, MATARIEL.

----------


## TUSKA

*MATARIEL*
 :Embarrassment: ops: спасибо.Я сама себя изранила.У меня паранойя,а значит мнительность.Я сильно не люблю себя и уверена,что другие тоже.Несмотря на всё то,что здесь пишется.Открытая ты душа,дай я тебя обниму.Славный же ты человечка!



> Freezer2007 - с аватарками жжешь))))


 +1 )))
alonely,ты и правда светлый человек!Только мне не очень уютно от твоего ника.Это мой ник во всех форумах и на всех сайтах года до 2006.И ящик такой же.Я вот думаю-ты это не я,правда?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Ого,*NamelessChild*, поздравляю тебя с тысячным сообщением)))))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

А я поздравляю тебя, с 356 сообщением :lol:

----------


## ER

:lol: 
Надеюсь когда-нибудь и у меня будет 1000 сообщение...

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, будет-будет...)

----------


## ER

Ага, если буду также безвылазно сидеть на форуме, то точно будет...
И это я тока ровно 20 дней тут...

----------


## blooddrakon

*Вия*, взаимно ,  ну и поздравляю с модерством !

Кстате товарище форумчане, раздел хоть и немодерируемый, но все-таки для обсуждения у кого сколько сообщений, лучше создать отдельную тему.  :Smile:

----------


## Вия

пасипки))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

О, забыл - я еще сам себя люблю!

----------


## ER

:lol:  Заметно...
Кстати, у меня твоя аватарка в телефоне, теперь каждый день тобой любуюсь....

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Могу покрупней дать, раз так понравилась моя аваторка.

----------


## ER

Давай))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Вот он, гроза эмо :twisted:

----------


## ER

Спсибо!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Та незачто

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Свобода. 8)

----------


## ER

*NamelessChild*, спасибо. Оч приятно.
*NamelessChild*
*CorpseGrinder*
*Агата*
*свобода*
*Alonely*

----------


## alonely

> My darling, *NamelessChild*.
> 
> И Slipknot..


 
+
*
MATARIEL
ER
Black Swan
тень
CorpseGrinder 
123
свобода
Агата
Габо
Инна
sinbound*

_Всех очень.. очень люблю.
Спасибо вам..._

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Ага, всем спасибо я вас тоже люблю 8)

----------


## Агата

несмотря на просьбу *blooddrakon* все таки не могла просмолчать: у нашего дорого рубена видели скока сообщений?
 1     kapo       04.04.2008 16777213  8)

----------


## WICKED

да! я это тоже заметил.Это какой то глюк??

----------


## Агата

та фиг знает=)) может он нанял хакеров и решил подчинить себя всю работу форума? 8)

----------


## fuсka rolla

my turn to lick... )
night (только он форум до моего прихода в 2007 забросил), crach (который админ pages of pain), бладдрагон (естественно), beata, 7годповрачам, chro( только она на меня обиделась еще в реале), blackwinged, stre1ok ( по последним двум соскучился даже), Гражданин, анубис.
Из тех, кого недавно здесь встретил:  Nord, Каин, и новая девочка на букву P (не помню целиком имя. Писала о том, что близкий умер).

----------


## Гражданин

Спасибо что и меня упоянул) Приятно)  Помнится раньше мотивации  заходить сюда было больше,читать истории людей, что-то комментировать,искать было как-то более приятнее что ли. Не знаю какое слово подобрать. Но дело даже не в том,что нынче здесь другие люди или другие истории,возможно просто и я со временем меняюь,точнее отношение к проблемам, прежде всего своим...
З.Ы.: Что-то я на момент написания поста был более сентиментален,чем обычно.

----------


## mertvec

> З.Ы.: Что-то я на момент написания поста был более сентиментален,чем обычно.


 Это любофф. Мило. =)

----------


## Гражданин

Под сентиментами я имел ввиду свое отношение к форуму в прошлом.

Я любил по-настоящему однажды и года три назад.

----------


## безкровный

И я хочу выразить особую благодарность некоторым участникам форума.
1. Angelolcka - спасибо тебе большое за твою поддержку)
2. Lillu - спасибо тебе за то, что всё это время была со мной рядом, поддержку и теплоту.
3. Гражданин.
4. AGRESSOR.
5. Римма.
В своё время я общался с каждым из этих людей и ( а с некоторыми продолжаю общаться ). Каждый из них мне помог в той или иной степени. Спасибо вам, друзья. Я всё помню и ценю это).
Без вас я бы не стал таким, каким являюсь сейчас.

----------

